# Mileage track



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

hi everyone,
I started driving for Uber for 2 weeks, however I have no idea about mileage track until now, so I didn't track it.
However, I still lucky that I did reset my car trip odometer right on my first day and I did NOT use my car for any reason other than driving for UBER.

Should I leave it until the end of year and use that for mileage track? And how do I prove that my mileage is correct if asked?

I'm an immigrant, I don't know much about how tax works here...


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It was always easier for me to track personal miles rather than work miles. I had an 22 mile round trip ride to and from work. Most of the time when I'm moving and making money to pay net wafer 20 years


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Start a log as soon as possible and make sure you track personal and business miles separately. Since you reset your odometer before you started and only used it for Uber, you'll be able to include all of those miles.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I use mileIQ from the app store. Open it up when your doing Uber and it'll track all of your mileage and send you reports automatically.

Just sign up, add your vehicle and hit pause drive detection. When you're on uber just hit resume drive detection and you're good to go.

The free version gives you 40 drives per month. So don't waste them tracking useless miles. Use when you need to.


----------

